# NH TS110 Hydraulic pressure red light.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I love manuals nowadays!

The steering pump/transmission lubrication circuit red light on the dashboard of my TS110 has started coming on. Usually, if I shut the engine off and restart, the light will not come on again for awhile. Occasionally, like yesterday, this does not work. But leaving it sit overnight corrects it.

The manual reads: "Steady light indicates that the steering pump/transmission lubrication circuit oil pressure is low. Stop the engine and investigate the cause."

Not one more word any where about this problem.

Obviously, checked the transmission oil level--it's at full. Tractor is due for a transmission fluid.filter change, so I'm wondering if I've got a filter blockage.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

operator manual goes only so far. Get a repair manual.

What transmission does it have?

Roger


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

You need a service manual and some gauges. Before you ruin something you need to check pressures as per the manual. Could be as simple as a wiring or grounding issue. Or an actual low pressure problem (which if ran like that can make for very costly repair bills).


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> operator manual goes only so far. Get a repair manual.
> 
> What transmission does it have?
> 
> Roger


16x16 electroshift.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Powershuttle or not?

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> Powershuttle or not?
> 
> Roger


Power shuttle.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks.

I'm no expert but I do have the repair manual in front of me. Here are a couple of pages from the power train section (there are nearly 100 pages on that transmission) and one from the electrical section. They are the parts I could find quickly that talk about that warning light and what drives it. They might get you started.

I think I have a spare copy of the repair manual somewhere but it would cost a fair bit to post it to you.

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm no expert but I do have the repair manual in front of me. Here are a couple of pages from the power train section (there are nearly 100 pages on that transmission) and one from the electrical section. They are the parts I could find quickly that talk about that warning light and what drives it. They might get you started.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Roger


It is the other hydraulic light (#9 in the operator's manual that looks like a gear) that is coming on.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

This one?

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> This one?
> 
> Roger


Yepp! Thanks.

Right now, I'm going under the assumption that I have a plugged or collapse filter. Filters (3) on order.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The third one is seriously well hidden, but I am sure you already know that!

How does the electroshift powershuttle perform? My TS100 has dual command with manual shuttle.

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> The third one is seriously well hidden, but I am sure you already know that!
> 
> How does the electroshift powershuttle perform? My TS100 has dual command with manual shuttle.
> 
> Roger


I have it on both my TS110 and my TS135A --Very satisfied with it. It meets everything I need for haying.

The 110 is a little older and has HO9-12...13-16 and LO/1-4...5-8 shifting levers with 4 gear electrc shifting. The 135A has HI/LO 1..8 and 9-16.

Ralph


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Ralph.

My TS100 has been pretty good and I am starting to think that if I want another tractor I might as well look for another TS.

Roger


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bool said:


> Thanks Ralph.
> 
> My TS100 has been pretty good and I am starting to think that if I want another tractor I might as well look for another TS.
> 
> Roger


I had an IH 966 and JD 4710 when I got my TS135A. I was continually getting into trouble with the controls being in different places when I got off one tractor onto another. Went for a couple of not-so-nice rides when the throttles or brakes in different positions.

Decided to get rid of the 966 for the TS110 equipped similarly to the 135. Don't get into nearly as much trouble nowadays.

Ralph


----------

